

They want my personal password? - bignermo
http://theywantmypassword.tumblr.com/

======
jaachan
Maybe you can get them to accept an "updated" version instead of the zip file,
that way you can just send the latest version and you bypass the zip file.

~~~
bignermo
Hi there, I could do that but then I would have to re-create the config files
which contain the environment-specific information. Really the only option is
to simply unlock the zip file and the Web App will be instantly up and
running. However those people have lost their court case and now they are
trying to make the things worse for me.

~~~
jaachan
Right, wouldn't work then. Maybe you could set up a meeting with them, you and
a notary, they bring the zip, you bring the password, you key it in, they
extract it. That way, you also have official confirmation that it was all in
fact done.

Just spouting ideas here, I am not a lawyer, this is not legal advice.

~~~
bignermo
That would work if I wasn't located 7000 kilometers away an on another
continent ;) The bad people are located in Aruba while I am in Germany.

